# Does anyone know anything about Daimiel?



## MammaG (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello! I'm new to this site and I am hunting for info if at all possible? My husband currently works for Vestas building wind turbine blades, however the whole British arm is being made redundant. They have been offered alternative employment in Daimiel. I have tried Googling this town but not much is brought up about it apart from the national park! So the long and short is: what is Daimiel like? Is it hard adjusting to the Spanish way of life? and do the kids really pick up the language easily - mine are 5 and 2! As I understand it Spain has been hit v hard by the recession - we would have a job so finding work wouldn't be a problem - how has the recession impacted on the country - do you still enjoy living there?!
Any info would be gratefully recieved as I am stuck between going because its an adventure and staying here because it's safe!:confused2:
Thank you very much for reading!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't say I have ever been or even know anything about it. Daimiel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre and Daimiel Noticias - www.daimiel.org 

I am afraid I can tell you little other than it is a dot on the map in the province of Ciudad Real. (18,000 residents - 30kms from Ciudad Real itself) 

The kids should fit in just fine at their ages - I'd have no fear for them. If you have guaranteed employment it could be an interesting experience for you all.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know anything about Daimiel??? I do know that Spain has the highest unemployemtn in Europe at the mo and its contruction industry, car industry and tourist industry are on their knees???

Jo xx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Ciudad Real is like an oven, but hotter - lol

No seriously, you don't want to live in Ciudad Real in the summer


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Look at the photos though - snow in winter!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Look at the photos though - snow in winter!


Tis true, but thats the centre of Spain for you, extreme weather conditions

An interesting thread though, as one industry thats doing very well in Spain is renewable energy and Spain is in fact a world leader when it comes to the generation of wind and solar power. The US are apparently taking note of this and are about to embark on something similar themselves.

Seville will apparently have 100% of its electricity generated by solar power in the not so distant future. Its a very interesting project actually, if you like that sort of thing - lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Tis true, but thats the centre of Spain for you, extreme weather conditions
> 
> An interesting thread though, as one industry thats doing very well in Spain is renewable energy and Spain is in fact a world leader when it comes to the generation of wind and solar power. The US are apparently taking note of this and are about to embark on something similar themselves.
> 
> Seville will apparently have 100% of its electricity generated by solar power in the not so distant future. Its a very interesting project actually, if you like that sort of thing - lol


Its a wonderful idea in principal, but these turbines and solar panels are just so damn big and ugly!!! I know that Spain has the capacity to take a few, but who wants to see damn great windmills scattered around the campos and mountains.

That said, when I was a kid and came to Spain, most little houses had a little windmill thing outside????... and a donkey!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Castilla-La Mancha is Don Quijote land! Miguel de Cervantes might be quite impressed!


----------



## MammaG (Jun 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Tis true, but thats the centre of Spain for you, extreme weather conditions
> 
> An interesting thread though, as one industry thats doing very well in Spain is renewable energy and Spain is in fact a world leader when it comes to the generation of wind and solar power. The US are apparently taking note of this and are about to embark on something similar themselves.
> 
> Seville will apparently have 100% of its electricity generated by solar power in the not so distant future. Its a very interesting project actually, if you like that sort of thing - lol


Yes the USA nicked our jobs. The blades built in this country were exported there. There is not enough demand for wind power in northern Europe (even though Brown bleats on about renewable energy!) so we are left redundant!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MammaG said:


> Yes the USA nicked our jobs. The blades built in this country were exported there. There is not enough demand for wind power in northern Europe (even though Brown bleats on about renewable energy!) so we are left redundant!



But as I say, these things are so big and ugly and northern Europe just doesnt have the space, that coupled with the fact that the green party, altho advocating renewable energy are now NOT wanting these things littering up the countryside in the UK etc

Jo xx


----------



## MammaG (Jun 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Ciudad Real is like an oven, but hotter - lol
> 
> No seriously, you don't want to live in Ciudad Real in the summer


Thanks for the heads up!! Need to have a serious think now!:doh:


----------



## MammaG (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> But as I say, these things are so big and ugly and northern Europe just doesnt have the space, that coupled with the fact that the green party, altho advocating renewable energy are now NOT wanting these things littering up the countryside in the UK etc
> 
> Jo xx


I don't know - I think they are quite graceful! There is plenty of sea space!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MammaG said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! Need to have a serious think now!:doh:


One other thing, I dont know anything about any of this, but if your husbands company are suggesting that the UK employees can come to Spain and get jobs, I'd make sure that you not only have proper contracts, but that there isnt gonna be any resistance from the squillions of unemployed Spanish?? cos they can be quite a firey lot and may object to "foreign labour" being brought over????? I only say this cos a few months ago it happened in the UK didnt it with italian workers


Jo xxx


----------



## MammaG (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> One other thing, I dont know anything about any of this, but if your husbands company are suggesting that the UK employees can come to Spain and get jobs, I'd make sure that you not only have proper contracts, but that there isnt gonna be any resistance from the squillions of unemployed Spanish?? cos they can be quite a firey lot and may object to "foreign labour" being brought over????? I only say this cos a few months ago it happened in the UK didnt it with italian workers
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes - thats flared up again with the Total refinery in Lincoln! There is supposed to be a guy from Vestas Spain coming over to answer the many questions we have. I just wanted to get the "insiders" view so that I am better prepared. Will definately bring up the above questions. I personally believe that a lot of this is damage limitation. We live on the Isle of Wight and Vestas employs 500 all of which are going - this is a massive blow to a very small area. I think it is so they can say in a couple of months that x ammount of people were redeployed within the company! (Not that I am scepitcal!) Thank you very much for your advise.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MammaG said:


> Yes - thats flared up again with the Total refinery in Lincoln! There is supposed to be a guy from Vestas Spain coming over to answer the many questions we have. I just wanted to get the "insiders" view so that I am better prepared. Will definately bring up the above questions. I personally believe that a lot of this is damage limitation. We live on the Isle of Wight and Vestas employs 500 all of which are going - this is a massive blow to a very small area. I think it is so they can say in a couple of months that x ammount of people were redeployed within the company! (Not that I am scepitcal!) Thank you very much for your advise.



Well good luck to you all. Spain is a lovely place to live and if you're with a load of others you could find it fun and an adventure.

Keep us posted

Jo xxx


----------



## MammaG (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well good luck to you all. Spain is a lovely place to live and if you're with a load of others you could find it fun and an adventure.
> 
> Keep us posted
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you to everyone for your time and advise - invaluable! Will keep you posted!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

MammaG said:


> Thank you to everyone for your time and advise - invaluable! Will keep you posted!



Hi MammaG - just copied this section over to here, as I had tacked it onto the end of a reply for you on the schooling thread....anyway.....

Regarding the wind turbine/renewable energy industry - it should be noted that Spain's nuclear energy programme is way behind that of the UK and might explain why they are looking to the future and resisting the nuclear option. With the nuclear £s already invested, England's options are not so clear, imo. Also, looking at Spain's population per square mile generally, they can afford vast farms without anybody being forced to be too close to them. Obviously they have the coastal and moutain areas where wind power is in abundance, so why not take advantage of that? I'm in favour of it, if it meets the nation's needs.

Your husband needs to get Spanish under his belt asap because this is one area where work will not be lacking for a number of years here - in fact the opportunity to travel to other countries with this is available too - two cousins work in this field. One of them an established project leader who gets sent all over the world - and the other a young, recently qualified engineer who currently has travelled all over Spain and Portugal and I'm sure, if he's willing to keep on climbing, he will also be able to travel worldwide in this industry. Let's face it, this industry is not going to go away any time soon as the nuclear energy option has its limitations due to its residual requirements.

Best of luck to you whatever you decide to do.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Amandaiow (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, am also new to site, have partner at vestas iow and thinking about going to spain. Just wondering if you had any luck with finding out about it?
Amanda


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Amandaiow said:


> Hi, am also new to site, have partner at vestas iow and thinking about going to spain. Just wondering if you had any luck with finding out about it?
> Amanda


:welcome: Hi there and welcome to the forum. I don't think Amandaiow has visited the forum since the 25th June so may not reply to this. Maybe you can send her a private message and see how they are getting on???

Good luck.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

MammaG said:


> I don't know - I think they are quite graceful! There is plenty of sea space!


Quite agree,I think they are quite pleasant and it is soothing to watch a row of them gently twinkle away on the horizon, at the same time as they supply clean green energy to lots of ppl.
Consider the massive step forward from smoke and filth belching power stations, not only polluting surrounding areas, but also affecting countries many hundreds of miles away with acid rain plus other long term effects.
Consider nuclear power stations,non too pretty and who wants to live close to or downwind from those,just in case.
There are many less populated areas in N.Europe where the wind turbines hardly bother anyone and also the alternative of offshore installations.
Their effect on the environment is minimal and should ever a better alternative become available the turbines can be simply removed without even leaving a trace that they ever existed.

Since having some recently planted on my patch in the UK, it is now even nicer still to watch them turning.
A bit like having a row of one armed bandits that cough up every time you pull the handle.
One of the compensations of living on a God-forsaken freezing windswept hill-top for most of my days.
God works in mysterious ways .........................................


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi to you all.This is close to me as I live on the island and my son works for vectas.This is a small island 26 miles across and 500 people from this firm alone plus other sup firms this is a lot of people on a small island my son has been with them for 8 yesrs almost from school, it has been a hard time for him and his partner and baby,you could say go and find work on the mainland but cost crossing the solant the water that makes us the island to s/hampton or portsmouth plus vectas had there other dep there. This is a holiday island not that you would think that this year, not alot of people about at all,I think we have got my son sorted I hope, all can say to all people that work for vec goodluck and I hope you get work


----------

